
Bike lock developed that makes thieves immediately vomit - Lio
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/oct/21/bike-lock-developed-that-makes-thieves-immediately-vomit
======
flukus
So the protection mechanism can be defeated by a gas mask.

~~~
chrisbennet
You'd still probably have to throw away your clothes aftwards.

~~~
flukus
So $2 worth if op shop clothes for a new bike...

